# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Chậu siêu âm, em đã sai chỗ nào :(

## ngocsut

Chào các bác, hôm nay em có chút buồn dự án muốn chia sẻ cùng các bác, mong các cao nhân sờ voi bắt mạch 
Em mới làm cái chậu thuộc dự án dài hơi phay - rửa - mạ, cấu hình như sau:

- Nguồn phát made in japan 25,8khz, 1200w
- Đầu phát thạch anh made in china loại tần số kép 25/45khz, 100w (có 2 cặp cực riêng cho từng tần số), em hàn dây vào cực 25khz
- Chậu inox 201 made in vietnam, kích thước 505x405x500, dầy 0,8mm có hàn các con ốc inox do bên bán cung cấp để bắt các đầu phát thạch anh (do đầu phát có taro ở mặt tiếp xúc với đáy chậu)

Em đổ hơn 1/3 dung tích chậu, bật công tắc, kết quả: chậu kêu to ong cả sủ nhưng ko tạo xoáy nước hay bọt khí như cái máy rửa nữ trang, đồng hồ trên bộ nguồn chỉ 1A (trong khi max đến 8A) cho 1 số vật dính bẩn vào thì không thấy hiệu ứng tẩy bẩn --> Buồn mất mấy nốt nhạc

Giờ em không biết em sai ở điểm nào, chỉ đoán là tần số phát 25.8khz và 25khz có sự chênh lệch nên ko cộng hưởng hoặc có thể do kết cấu chậu.
Em cũng đang phân vân không biết có nên chọc ngoáy vào mấy cái biến trở trên mạch để chỉnh tần số ra ko, các bác chiêm tinh giùm em với  :Confused:

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## CKD

Không có nhiều kinh nghiệm lắm cho vụ này vì chưa từng DIY.
Nhưng lúc trước có dùng qua chậu rửa & cả hàn siêu âm thì thấy vấn đề vầy.

Loại nào cũng có hiệu chỉnh lại tần số, suy nghĩ cá nhân là để cộng hưởng với giàn cơ khí (đầu hàn hoặc chậu rửa). Chỉnh tới, lui sao cho hiệu quả là cao nhất.

----------

lucasyeah12345, ngocsut

----------


## tcm

Thứ nhất: Bác kiểm tra điện áp xem sao, có thể điện áp cao quá. 
Thứ 2 Cái đáy thùng của bác mỏng quá nên dao động từ bộ siêu âm truyền sang nước không tốt.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Không có nhiều kinh nghiệm lắm cho vụ này vì chưa từng DIY.
> Nhưng lúc trước có dùng qua chậu rửa & cả hàn siêu âm thì thấy vấn đề vầy.
> 
> Loại nào cũng có hiệu chỉnh lại tần số, suy nghĩ cá nhân là để cộng hưởng với giàn cơ khí (đầu hàn hoặc chậu rửa). Chỉnh tới, lui sao cho hiệu quả là cao nhất.


Em cũng nghi vậy mà ko biết điện tử nên chưa dám chọc ngoáy cái mạch, theo bác thì em vặn từng cái biến trở kia liệu có làm hỏng cả mạch ko ạ :??

----------


## ngocsut

> Thứ nhất: Bác kiểm tra điện áp xem sao, có thể điện áp cao quá. 
> Thứ 2 Cái đáy thùng của bác mỏng quá nên dao động từ bộ siêu âm truyền sang nước không tốt.


Cái chậu trước e còn sợ dầy quá ấy bác ạ  :Big Grin:  diện áp thì e chưa đo chuẩn đc vì tần số cao đo ko chính xác

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cái chậu trước e còn sợ dầy quá ấy bác ạ  diện áp thì e chưa đo chuẩn đc vì tần số cao đo ko chính xác


càng dày càng tốt nhé bác .kinh nghiệm cá nhân có thử nghiệm

----------


## CKD

Bác không có chụp cái mặt tủ nên không biết.
Thường nó có 1 nút chỉnh ở mặt & một cuộn cảm cần phải chỉnh. Để thử bác đánh dấu hết các chổ phải chỉnh, để khi không phải thì còn trả về được.
Chỉnh dần các cuộn cảm, biến trở rồi để ý xem phản ứng cái nồi.

Chú ý là điện áp cao, cẩn thận.

----------

lucasyeah12345, ngocsut

----------


## secondhand

Đầu thạch anh này có đánh dấu (+) (-) ko bác? Nếu không có dấu (+) (-) thì bác xem chấu giữa hàn 1 lèo chúng nó lại rồi hàn tiếp cực 25khz. 10 cục này mà chạy đúng nó banh đồ luôn chứ ko chơi à. E nghi là bác hàn lộn tùng phèo, cục thì tán lên nồi sóng âm, cục thì sóng dương nên chúng bảo hòa. Vì hình chụp ko thấy rõ nên nghi nghi vậy thôi, nếu bác hàn đúng (+) (-) mà ko hiệu quả thì e bó tay vì không biết gì hơn  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác không có chụp cái mặt tủ nên không biết.
> Thường nó có 1 nút chỉnh ở mặt & một cuộn cảm cần phải chỉnh. Để thử bác đánh dấu hết các chổ phải chỉnh, để khi không phải thì còn trả về được.
> Chỉnh dần các cuộn cảm, biến trở rồi để ý xem phản ứng cái nồi.
> 
> Chú ý là điện áp cao, cẩn thận.


hihi, cái nguồn này nó ko có 1 núm chỉnh gì trên mặt điều khiển ngoài cái núm chỉnh level công suất bác ạ. Để có đồng hồ đo hz về là em chọc liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> càng dày càng tốt nhé bác .kinh nghiệm cá nhân có thử nghiệm


thế thì chớt em rồi, e làm cái chậu dày 0.8 mà hết 1,6 củ rồi, dầy nhất là 1 cũng hơn 2 chai. em tốn mớ tiền với đám này rồi  :Frown:

----------


## ngocsut

> Đầu thạch anh này có đánh dấu (+) (-) ko bác? Nếu không có dấu (+) (-) thì bác xem chấu giữa hàn 1 lèo chúng nó lại rồi hàn tiếp cực 25khz. 10 cục này mà chạy đúng nó banh đồ luôn chứ ko chơi à. E nghi là bác hàn lộn tùng phèo, cục thì tán lên nồi sóng âm, cục thì sóng dương nên chúng bảo hòa. Vì hình chụp ko thấy rõ nên nghi nghi vậy thôi, nếu bác hàn đúng (+) (-) mà ko hiệu quả thì e bó tay vì không biết gì hơn


cái vụ nối dây này thì bác yên tâm e cực cẩn trọng luôn vì cũng từng lo như bác nói hàn chéo cực nó rung ngược nhau thì hỏng  :Big Grin:  cục thạch anh này cũng thiết kế mỗi cực cao thấp khác nhau nên nhìn kỹ thì ko nhầm đc ạ

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Cái chậu này là trong xi mạ sản phẩm phải không vậy bác

----------

